# help on species for self-sustaining food



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

looking for information about species, or locations i could obtain such specific species

-wolffia (any species)
-freshwater zooplankton (rotifers, moina, daphnia, copepods, etc. - 2mm max adult size, 1mm preferred) absolute must = no predator species of any kind
-any/all true aquatic worms (non parasitic only) any/all sizes
-unique algae types (eg. Nitella & Hydrodictyon - k, not so interested in Hydrodictyon, but i know it is rather unique








-plants with leaves as fine as, or finer than aquatic hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum) preferably finer than hornwort


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I sell blackworms, 25 pounds coming in Friday, should be ready to ship Monday. I only ship 1 & 2 day ground out of Chicago, besides selling most locally.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i'm in canada


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Canada is a pricey ship, but not impossible.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

tolak, any other species you'd be able to do ?
what would blackworms cost (estimate) ?

looking to get a list of costs and possible work-arounds to get an estimate of what everything would cost me.

cost is part of it, i'm also interested in what i can get ahold of, ... canada is such a pain in the rear for this , only a fraction of what i'm interested in is available

blackworms are one
daphnia is one (i think magna - not clear, not listed, ... but too large for my preferences)


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

there was a video i saw on youtube of a guy who had what i am guessing is tubifex eggs, which would be as close to disease free tubifex as i can imagine, ... growing and culturing conditions could change that, but the eggs would be great to have access to


----------

